# DC Torstein Horgmo boots review?



## Max Liefting (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi 

I'm interested in the new Torstein Horgmo snowboard boot but can't find any reviews other then from shops themselves.
Is there anyone with experience who can tell me more about them? Like build quality and fit? Are they really that stiff?

Cheers


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone have any idea how these fit vs. Burton ions, specifically? Or just dc vs. burton in general. Burtons seem to fit me well regardless of model. Do dc boots have a general fit across their line? 

There's a good deal on these but can't try them out before buying.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have B Ions and DC Judges in my resort locker. Demo'd Horgmos early in the season. Compared to Ions, I think DCs have slightly roomier toe box and better heel cavity, but could be foot specific. Horgmos were very stiff but can loosen the ankle boa for a mellower flex. I'll be looking for a pair in the next DC offseason sale.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> I have B Ions and DC Judges in my resort locker. Demo'd Horgmos early in the season. Compared to Ions, I think DCs have slightly roomier toe box and better heel cavity, but could be foot specific. Horgmos were very stiff but can loosen the ankle boa for a mellower flex. I'll be looking for a pair in the next DC offseason sale.


Thanks for the impressions. 

Roomier than Ions is a no go. Also remembered that I can't align highbacks properly with boa, so skipped this time. 

And the Ions are just so good!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

*2017 DC Torstein boots*

I got these 3 weeks ago and I love em! Initially, after the first 3 solid days of riding, I experienced pain and discomfort on my right Achilles. After examining the right boot liner, I noticed a difference in the width of the channel that supports that part of my Achilles - it was narrower than the left liner. I contacted DC's "Help" line and they offered two suggestions that resulted in success for similar concerns. Using the principles of their suggestions, I stuck the handle of an ice cream scoop in the channel and stuffed a small hand towel in the boot liner to press the width of the ice cream scoop handle into the channel so it could maintain pressure overnight. 2 days later I removed the handle & towel and spent a solid 4 hours in the terrain park riding without any discomfort or pain. The boots fit perfectly and I had one of the best park sessions ever. 

I love the double BOA system. Very adjustable and super quick. I have wide feet and find ample room in the toe box. The height of the uppers provides great stability and support without being overly stiff. I find I don't feel as tired in my legs after a long session which I attribute to the support of these boots. I can't say enough how much I love these boots and strongly recommend them. I wore Thirty-Two Prospects for many years and couldn't bring myself to parting with them because they provided me with so many years of trouble-free riding (lots of resort riding and a smidgen of backcountry). I find myself yearning to get back out on the snow just because of how much I love wearing these new DC Torstein boots!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

How do they fit compared to other DC boots? Do they fit smaller than other DC boots or just smaller than other brands that some have tried?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

Haven't tried other DC boots. Sorry.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

No worries. Thanks for responding.


----------



## rhasbani (Dec 21, 2018)

Do you prefer the DC Judge or the Torstein Horgmo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2017)

*Judge or Torsteins*

Sorry, just saw this post. My son has the Judge and he loves them. I've never tried the Judge so I can't help you here.


----------

